# buserelin help!!!



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi i'm taking bueserelin for downregging and  I'm kinda confused, I have  two vials that has 5.5ml in each. I am using 0.5ml a day. I asked the  nurse if two vials would be enough and she said yeah its more than  enough because one vial is for 28 days. So now im confused. If I use  0.5ml and it has 5.5ml in a vial then each vial will have 11 doses/days.  So now im confused if im taking the right dose. 
  
  I have a 1ml syringe
  
  0,1  0,2  0,3  0,4  0,5  0.6  0,7  0,8  0,9  1,0
  
  so would 0.5ml mean half of the 1ml syringe? if so then it cant possibly be 1 vial for 28 days.
  
  Hope I didnt confuse you lol
  
  HELP!!!! ?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I have sent you a pm, but in order to help others here is a copy.

I am one of the ff pharmacists.

The buserelin at a dose of 0.5ml  will last 11 doses. However there is a bit of overage in the vial and in  my experience there is about 6.5ml in a bottle. The leaflet only  officially allows 10 doses from a vial.

It depends on the protocol but you will usually only down  regulate on 0.5ml until your first scan. If it is from day 21 this might  be perhaps for a total of 15-17 days in my experience.
Your dose will then usually drop to 0.2ml per day until the trigger shot. So each milliltre will yield 5 doses.

I have always had enough from 2 vials to complete a treatment cycle.

Each vial must be discarded after 15 days from opening, so use one up before starting another.


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

how strict is the 15 day rule? I had some left in a vile i was using which didnt have enough for a full dose it was over 15 days from opening so i combined it on my last dose i reckon it was about 20 days from opening.

Should i be worried?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is because the preservative has sufficient tested activity for 15 days.

The product license says this because the sterility and potency will be confirmed up to this time.

If you did not get an infected site from the jab then it was probably OK, although I would not recommend it.


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

i wont do it again
didnt appear to get a reaction at the site
have been down regging now for a month


----------



## jaded (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, i see you started down reg with buserilin the same day as me i am now half way through gonal-f and feeling pretty rubbish,


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

i wish i was on the gonalf i am still down regging x


----------



## jaded (Jan 4, 2011)

why  not on gonal f then?  
sorry 1st time wth this and get confused easily at the moment ! !


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

i had a cyst which was producing estrogen which stopped the down regging from working properly and gave me high levels in my blood.

2 weeks later still down regging, waiting for a bleed. Just done 5 days of provera so should bleed in 5 days ish.

Hows Gonal f going, i really hope i get to start it soon xx


----------



## jaded (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,
sorry to hear that, your getting there just a lil slower. good luck with it all and all the best.

i am finding Gonal - F  really tough, but prob different for everyone, feel really bloated, tender, discomfort,  
had my second scan yesterday and they are lowering my dose from 112.5 to 75, appearently i feel this uncomfortable not because of the size of the follicles ( biggest one 10mm) but because of the number if them approx 40 he said, but of course not all of the are gonna make it .

just cant wait for them to be collected ( but not the procedure of being collected)


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

you poor thing
i cant wait to hopefully get to stimming but am aware you can feel pretty crap
hold in there hon, little baby could be with you soon x


----------



## jaded (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks.
all the best to you. xx


----------



## zorrogirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello jaded and everyone!

Just checking how's it going for you guys. 

I'm suppoded to start gonalf tomorrow. Don't know what to expect. Jaded said it feels preety crap? I'm bit concerned about the injections as syringes they look so much diffrent the burselin (which I found petty ok, apart from massive headaches last 3 evenings). Do you know how fast I'm supposed to be pressing the plunger? I've seen some videos on youtube on how to do it and it looks like they are pretty quick with it, It scares me coz with buserelin I do take my time if I press to quick it stinges. Also my dose seems staggering high 450 units, they told me it's the highest dosage they would prescribe. I don't really know why is it so high,  and bit worried it's gonna give me ovarian hyperstimulation. I read it can be pretty nasty (hospital?). 
I am bit worried, probably like everyone else here. 

Hugs for everyonexxxx


----------

